# 1955 Chrysler 300 W.I.P



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

*1955 Chrysler 300 Finished!*

This is a Moebious kit I am working on. It is a replica of Tim Flocks stock car.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

There's some nice detail in that kit.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looks good - nice job so far - I've been wanting to get one of those kits myself to build Lee Petty's car


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks! I was putting in the glass tonight and the rear window fits horribly! I had to sand some of the edges of it to get it to fit good.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Well almost! A couple of the decals broke apart on me, so I am trying to get a new sheet.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## MP412 (Feb 2, 2013)

That is beautiful, nice work! I got the Hudsons for Moebius...cant wait to build em!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Beautiful...what are you using for the trim work?


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Very Impressive!!!*

*Awesome Car, and very Impressive workmanship indeed!:thumbsup:*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Really nice job


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments! I used Bare Metal Foil on the chrome trim, falcondesigns


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

dge467 said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I used Bare Metal Foil on the chrome trim, falcondesigns


*Man I don't have the patience for that and I envy you for having that skill...am just an old style builder that prefer paint on parts....You have great talent buddy!!...:thumbsup:*


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks man! I used to paint all my trim years ago, I don't know if I could do a good job as I used to.


----------

